# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Abilify

## Ilse34

iemand ervaring hiermee?
Men psychiater heeft dit voorgeschreven voor mij...
is blijkbaar een medicijn tegen schizofrenie en psychosen?
maar dat hebbek niet.
ik zou 5 mg moeten nemen...
kweet nog niet wat ik hiermee ga doen.

grtz
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Weet je ook waarom hij het heeft voorgeschreven? Hij heeft dat toch wel uitgelegd? Ik ken het middel niet.

----------


## Ilse34

Het is voor men angst.
Hij heeft er zo'n technische uitleg aangegeven dat het is voor het regelen van men dopamine.
Men psychologe zei niet verhogen met de ad en geen andere pillen.
De psychiater die ik in totaal een half uur gezien heb schrijft me dit voor.
Vandaag was hij t eerste kwartier bezig met telefoons opnemen, dossier van iemand anders afwerken en pff ik heb er geen goed gevoel bij.
Vlak voor mij was er een blinde buitengekomen bij hem.. die mens stond daar te draaien in de gang.. wist niet naar waar hij moest. Die psychiater kijkt nog niet om. Ik heb maar in de goede richting geduwd. hmm :-)
Ben weer een beetje zeurderig vandaag.  :Smile:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Overleg het anders met je huisarts.

----------


## Ilse34

Goed idee.
ik ga volgende week bij hem langs.

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Vervelende gang van zaken bij de psychiater. Kan me voorstellen dat je jezelf er niet prettig bij voelt. Laat staan vertrouwen in zo'n iemand te hebben.
Ik zou als ik jou wat toch een keer proberen een goed gesprek met deze arts aan te gaan. Is dat niet mogelijk dat zou ik op zoek gaan naar een ander.
Juist de klik tussen arts en patient is heel belangrijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Sleepy,

Ik heb ook een jaar een medicijn voor schizofrenie geslikt (seroquel),maar in zeer lage dosis (net als jij zie ik)..mij werd het voorgeschreven ivm slaapstoornissen en het heeft me héél erg geholpen.
Ben er intussen vanaf gelukkig (wordt heel die medicijnbende stillekes beu)!
Ik schrok me ook een hoedje toen ik de bijsluiter las; meteen de voorschrijvende psychiater gebeld en zij stelde me meteen gerust...de dosis voor schizofrenie ligt 100 maal hoger!!
Juist hetzelfde bij 'Zyban'...een AD wat wordt voorgeschreven als rookstopmedicatie...
De medicatiewereld zit raar in elkaar hé ?!?!

Wat betreft je psychiater...laat hem dat weten wat je dwarszit!!!
Je betaalt hem tenslotte voor de tijd dat je daar zit,dus heb je recht op de gehele tijd!!
Zeg 'm ook dat je dat géén goed gevoel geeft en dat hij dat als psychiater toch zou moeten weten!!!
Als hij zijn baan niet meer leuk vind moet hij ermee stoppen!
(Ik heb zo al eens een persoonlijke brief aan één van mij artsen geschreven met ver letterlijk bovenstaande woorden....betreffende arts bood zijn excuses aan en sindsdien is het contact veel beter; hij weet nu dat hij niet meer met mijn voeten hoeft te spelen hé  :Wink: )

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met dat medicijn?
Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt voor je antwoord Agnes.
Ik ben de pillen niet gaan halen.
Nu ik jou antwoord lees denk ik had ik het wel maar gedaan maar soit.
Volgende week ga ik weer aan t werk en ik heb een beetje schrik van de bijwerkingen om er nu nog mee te starten.


IK denk echt dat de psychiater zijn baan niet meer leuk vind. Teveel patienten ooit al gezien denk ik. Ik voelde me een nummerke. Ik doe verder met men huisarts en psycholoog nu. hopelijk heb ik hem niet meer nodig.

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Helemaal gelijk Ilse, als je je een nummerke voelt zit het niet juist!!!
Ik hoop ook dat je 'm niet meer nodig hebt!!  :Wink: 

By the way; ik had geen enkele bijwerking van dat medicijn, daar de dosis zo erg laag was!
Alvast veel sterkte met je werkhervatting!

Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

Thanks Agnes!
Ik ga ervoor!!
miss dat ik de Abilify toch ook nog ga nemen.
had je het gevoel dat het iets deed voor jou?

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Mij heeft dat medicijn héél erg goed geholpen...maar ik kan niets zeggen over het jouwe,daar ik dat nooit heb genomen! Bij mij was het seroquel, bedoeld als hulp bij het slapen en dat werkte bij mij perfect!!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
het valt mij op in medicity dat een heleboel mensen seroquel krijgen.ik krijg het ook om een goede nachtrust te hebben.
bij mij helpt het alleen in een combi
heb meerdere anti psychotica gehad om rustig te kunnen slapen.
maar dit middel vind ik tot nu toe het beste

----------


## Robin5152

Abilify - http://generic-express.com

----------


## lienke

hoi,

ik heb dit medicijn wel gekregen voor een psychose. mijn dosering lag idd wel n stuk hoger dan 5 mg. ik werd er heel erg geirriteerd van en ben dan ook overgestapt naar andere middelen.

ik wens je veel succes!

Lienke

----------

